# Hello



## Shikigoi

Hi guys! You can call me shikigoi im new to this forum as im new to this hobby as well. But im so into it already, so currently i have 3x20 gal, 1x36 gal and 1x15 gal running with fish. Im planning to set up 6 more tanks in my basement and make it a fish room. So as im new to it and already have 2 dead fish in my list I would like to become a member of this community in order to help others and get help when needed. 

Thank you for your time


----------



## MsGardeness

Hi and welcome!! What kind of fish do you have in your tanks?


----------



## mrobson

welcome looks like you've got a case of MTS


----------



## Shikigoi

Sorry what is MTS?


----------



## Shikigoi

MsGardeness said:


> Hi and welcome!! What kind of fish do you have in your tanks?


I have 5 clown plecos, 10 red cherry shrimps, 2 golden severums, 1 parrot cichlid, another cichlid i dont know the mane, 2 white skirt tetras, and 4 adult tiger barbs! SO far))


----------



## Shikigoi

Ohh and i forgot i have 2 bettas at home and 2 on my work desk.))


----------



## ThaChingster

Shikigoi said:


> Sorry what is MTS?


Multiple Tank Syndrome


----------



## Shikigoi

Haha! Yes. I just bought two 36 gal tanks on metal stand in addition to my other tanks). Thinking of decorations and how to organize them. Any ideas?


----------



## akimbo

ThaChingster said:


> Multiple Tank Syndrome


hahaha nice i like that one! I think i just got that syndorme


----------

